# Here we go again...back to mask wearing  and WFH



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

The Prime minister has announced tonight that we're to go back to Working from home, and to wearing masks everywhere inside again...
At a Downing Street press conference, the PM declared that people should once again work from home where possible, as well as extending use of masks and introducing Covid passports for nightclubs...etc..


_Boris Johnson announced this evening that the Government is implementing its Covid Plan B. 
It means: 
WFH
The return of work from home guidance. People will be told to work from home in England from Monday if they are able to.
Face masks 
Face masks will be made compulsory in most public indoor venues including in cinemas and theatres from this Friday. They will not be required in pubs, restaurants and gyms.
Vaccine passports 
The NHS Covid pass will be compulsory to gain access to nightclubs and other large venues where large crowds gather. 
This will apply to all unseated indoor venues with more than 500 people, unseated outdoor venues with more than 4,000 people and any venue with more than 10,000 people. 
Two vaccine doses will be treated as fully-vaccinated but this will be kept under review because of the booster programme. 
A negative lateral flow test will also be sufficient. 
This requirement will be rolled out in one week's time to give businesses time to prepare. 
Contact testing 
Contacts of Omicron cases will be told to take daily coronavirus tests instead of having to self-isolate. They will have to quarantine if they test positive.    
The premier said it was necessary to move to Plan B to 'buy time' for the NHS and to learn more about the new strain. 

'It has become increasingly clear that Omicron is growing much faster than the previous Delta variant and is spreading rapidly all around the world,' he said.

While 568 cases had been confirmed in the UK 'the true number is certain to be much higher' - potentially as many as 10,000.

'Most worryingly, there is evidence that the doubling time of Omicron could currently be between two and three days.'_

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10289335/Boris-pushes-button-Plan-B-wfh-masks.html


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Thankfully there are no more lockdowns here and both Victoria and N.S.W. have agreed to keep the borders open.
We still have masks, which I am fine with.
We do have to show the double vaccination passport to gain entry into retail stores, pubs/ clubs restaurants and coffee shops.
And stores still have a maximum number of shoppers policy in place.
I dare say this is the new normal.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 8, 2021)

This was predicted long ago to the extent it may be a very long time before this mutant disappears. Ironically, I was with a nurse on Nov 29th, and she was complaining about having to wear a mask and reminded me, nurses, and all medical staff will be the last to remove them.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> Thankfully there are no more lockdowns here and both Victoria and N.S.W. have agreed to keep the borders open.
> We still have masks, which I am fine with.
> We do have to show the double vaccination passport to gain entry into retail stores, pubs/ clubs restaurants and coffee shops.
> And stores still have a maximum number of shoppers policy in place.
> I dare say this is the new normal.


yes I was accepting the mask wearing indoors as the new normal too.. altho' all of us who are double  or tripled vaxed have had to not wear any masks indoors for a few months now..( altho' I still do )..but everyone was just getting back to work in offices and admin jobs of all types after wfh for along time, .. the country has been running on go slow now for almost 2years, with admin all WFH...and now they're getting sent back to WFH _again.._. and again, the NHS won't have the beds or appointments available for those who are suffering from Chronic illnesses... there's already a backlog of several years waiting lists for people with potentially fatal conditions..


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> NHS won't have the beds or appointments available for those who are suffering from Chronic illnesses... there's already a backlog of several years waiting lists for people with potentially fatal conditions..


That is so sad and tragic, I honestly pray that situation changes very soon.


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2021)

You knew this was going to happen again, didn't you Hols.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 9, 2021)

Re: Omicron, this has gotten ridiculous. It seems to be no worse than a cold.  However, Delta is still spreading and is still killing  people.  Maybe that is the real reason for the lockdown?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2021)

We are seeing mask mandates in the surrounding counties.

The county executive for my county implemented a national ambulance contract to help with shortages of trained EMTs and equipment.

Scheduling of routine surgical procedures is on hold at all area hospitals.

The national guard is being asked to help with immunizations, hospitals, and nursing homes in some areas of the state.

This is due to an uptick in Delta hospitalizations.  Omicron has been detected in the surrounding area but so far it seems to be relatively mild in folks that have been vaccinated/boosted.

I doubt that we will see any attempts to restrict business because we simply can't afford it.  The various levels of government have already lost so much tax revenue and spent so much on economic stimulus, unemployment, testing, vaccinations, etc... that there is nothing left.

As far as continuing to wear a mask and take preventive measures, it's a very minor thing that has little or no impact on my life.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> We are seeing mask mandates in the surrounding counties.
> 
> The county executive for my county implemented a national ambulance contract to help with shortages of trained EMTs and equipment.
> 
> ...



"so far it seems to be relatively mild in folks that have been vaccinated/boosted."

So far, there have been no reported deaths linked to the omicron variant vaccinated or unvaccinated. So it seems to be thus far mild for both. Let's hope so.


----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> We are seeing mask mandates in the surrounding counties.
> 
> The county executive for my county implemented a national ambulance contract to help with shortages of trained EMTs and equipment.
> 
> ...


Mask wearing is Not a "very minor thing". Reintroducing mask wearing is just to distract people until the U.K. hits the country with forced vaccine passports for everything. The technology is ready. This is what the pandemic is all about. People need to awaken in a hurry.

It all started with a lockdown. And a mask. People said it was no big deal but it is a very big deal now isn't it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2021)

chic said:


> Mask wearing is Not a "very minor thing". Reintroducing mask wearing is just to distract people until the U.K. hits the country with forced vaccine passports for everything. The technology is ready. This is what the pandemic is all about. People need to awaken in a hurry.
> 
> It all started with a lockdown. And a mask. People said it was no big deal but it is a very big deal now isn't it.


No, it isn't a very big deal if wearing a mask helps to keep me out of the hospital.

I may not be doing much, but I'm doing what I can to keep myself safe.

It's sad that you have so little to offer in the way of constructive information to help others deal with the pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

chic said:


> You knew this was going to happen again, didn't you Hols.


Yes unfortunately I saw this coming a long way off...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Its not the Mask wearing that is a problem.. I have never stopped wearing a mask even tho' we've been allowed to be mask free for months now.. I'll happily wear a mask if it prevents me from getting sick from others.. what concerns me is getting people to WFH _again._.. it actually has brought this country to it's knees... and just as we're starting to get people back into the office, back we go again ...and further to that we still haven't been able to see our primary Doctors... I haven't had a face to face appointment with my doctor in well over a year despite having health issues..  and so many people have had their serious illnesses not spotted in time due to having to commit to only Zoom appointments , and  this again just as demand was being made for Doctors to start seeing patients in their offices.. ( surgeries we call them)  this happens..

We can only hope that  this period of semi lockdown...and it may yet become a full lockdown despite BJ's assurances to the contrary... is short lived


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> No, it isn't a very big deal if wearing a mask helps to keep me out of the hospital.
> 
> I may not be doing much, but I'm doing what I can to keep myself safe.
> 
> It's sad that you have so little to offer in the way of constructive information to help others deal with the pandemic.



Agreed.  I am not crazy about the mask thing either, but as you say it is a very small thing if it helps avoid serious illness and death.  Same thing for boosters -- I'll cheerfully get them the rest of my life if that's what it takes.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 9, 2021)

It's a shame that this pandemic has become so "politicized".  All of the "credible" evidence shows that masks, distancing and getting vaccinated all help control the spread of this virus.....yet, there seems to be no shortage of people who seem to think that this is all some sort of "conspiracy".  It seems that the only way to change their minds is if they, or someone they are close to, becomes ill, or dies.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 9, 2021)

The Welsh FM is pushing for a full UK lockdown.
Since he can do what he likes in Wales I am fearful of tomorrows announcements here.
The measures being taken in England we already had.
I fear that Wales will be out on a limb again with everything closed,concerts cancelled,no crowds at pro sport and no amateur sport at all.
And no amount of mask wearing or showing of Covid Passes will get rid of Covid.
We were sold vaccination as the way back to normality.
We were lied to.
I really do hope common sense prevails....I cannot endure another lockdown.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 9, 2021)

I personally think part of the problem is from fully vaxxed people not continuing to wear masks.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> The Welsh FM is pushing for a full UK lockdown.
> Since he can do what he likes in Wales I am fearful of tomorrows announcements here.
> The measures being taken in England we already had.
> I fear that Wales will be out on a limb again with everything closed,concerts cancelled,no crowds at pro sport and no amateur sport at all.
> ...


I don't think many people could endure another Lockdown in the UK...especially another Christmas of families not being together..


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 9, 2021)

The world has gone mad.  People watch too much TV and they believe anything the big business corporations tell them.  Me, I stopped reading or listening to news about Covid about 6 months ago.  I am not even reading what you all wrote here.  I am posting just because I saw the title and had to put in my 2 cents worth.  As a note here, I had a "little ole' lady" visit me yesterday afternoon.  She told me that everyone is afraid of getting Covid.  I told her I'm not because where in our province 1 person/day dies from Covid, over 8 people/day die of cancer.  Of course, she could not reply.  The newspapers and the TV and the internet have brain washed the general population into some sort of stupor of fear.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't think many people could endure another Lockdown in the UK...especially another Christmas of families not being together..


Update..and relief..

Wales will remain at alert level zero - meaning all businesses can remain open and there are no restrictions on meeting people.

The latest three week review by Welsh Government has taken place and despite worries over the impact of the Omicron variant on Covid rates, no major changes are being introduced.

However, the government has now asked people to wear face coverings in pubs and restaurants when they aren’t eating or drinking. The new rules will come into force from Saturday.

I can put up with that....for the uninitiated this is the same as Plan B in England.....I wonder where we can go when we have restrictions at level zero!
Anyway my exemption lanyard will get an airing at my concerts!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2021)

My building has a "singles club" which for years has organized parties, trips, lunches in restaurants, and so on. I'm not an active member, but have attended a few of their functions.

When they put up an invitation to a luncheon (tomorrow) at a popular restaurant, I signed up. They organized car pools and many people signed up to go.

But... then I saw that it was going to be held in the "private party room" of the restaurant. I've been to that room before (long before Covid), and it was crowded, had three long tables with people crowded around them, much too small a room for the number of people they were serving, and even then I wondered how many fire protection laws they were violating.

As soon as I learned they were holding the luncheon in that room, I cancelled my reservation. To my surprise, last night I learned that at least 4 other people had cancelled for the same reason. And we are all triple-vaccinated, and wear masks. (Obviously no one can wear a mask while eating at a restaurant). But we follow all the health precautions, and still feel that we have to use some common sense.

Missing out on one luncheon is not exactly one of life's tragedies, but it's an example of a small sacrifice we can choose to make, for the sake of our health and the health of those we come in contact with. Next week, we are celebrating my granddaughter's birthday at a different restaurant, there will be 6 of us, and the restaurant has spaced-out tables and is well ventilated. I would have hated to pass along that damned covid virus to anyone there, even though I know I am well-protected against it.

This is the new normal.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 10, 2021)

*New Your State Governor Hochul has announced a new mask mandate beginning Monday.  Will be in effect until at least mid January, when it will be re evaluated,   
The manager of my apartment building said it will be for everyone here, as she is not sure how they could do the proof of vaccine exemption.  SIGH

New York to implement indoor mask mandate, Hochul allows proof-of-vaccine exception (aol.com)*


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 10, 2021)

I've never stopped wearing a mask when out and about and won't until the pandemic is downgraded to endemic.  Even then, I'll wear one at vulnerable times of the year  which seems to be the hottest and coldest months here when people are indoors more.


----------



## Chet (Dec 10, 2021)

The devil in me is asking if we are just delaying the inevitable and eventually the virus will have its way with us, either in slow motion with mask mandates, social distancing, etc., or more quickly by living normally and getting it over with. The strong and cautious will survive and the weak and careless will be culled leading to a stronger and smarter society. It’s survival of the fittest to pass on those genes and it’s been going on for millions of years. (The devil made me write this.)


----------



## Nathan (Dec 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It's a shame that this pandemic has become so "politicized".  All of the "credible" evidence shows that masks, distancing and getting vaccinated all help control the spread of this virus.....yet, there seems to be no shortage of people who seem to think that this is all some sort of "conspiracy".  It seems that the only way to change their minds is if they, or someone they are close to, becomes ill, or dies.


Yes, well said.  It's not the pandemic that's wrecking the nation so much as it is the crazy paranoid conspiracy addicts.   And yes, these types can't comprehend the reality for others(selective empathy) until they or a loved one is devastated.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

*Despite Boris 's  promise that there will be no lockdowns or closures before Christmas this year ..a leaked memo today has shown..this...*

_Britain’s top public health officials have advised ministers that “stringent national measures” need to be imposed by 18 December to avoid Covid hospitalisations surpassing last winter’s peak, according to documents leaked to the Guardian.

Sajid Javid, the health secretary, received a presentation from the UK Health and Security Agency (UKHSA) on Tuesday warning that even if the new Omicron variant leads to less serious disease than Delta, it risks overwhelming the NHS with 5,000 people admitted to hospital a day.

In an interview with the Guardian, the epidemiologist Prof Neil Ferguson said the total could be double that number.


No 10 insisted there were no imminent plans to bring in more measures after plan B measures were announced for England this week but cabinet minister Michael Gove, who chaired a Cobra meeting on Friday, said the government had been presented with some “*very challenging information”* about the speed of the spread.


The Guardian has seen leaked advice from UKHSA for Javid marked “official, sensitive” saying: “The key point is that under a range of plausible scenarios, stringent action is needed on or before 18 December 2021 if doubling times stay at 2.5 days. Even if doubling times rise to around 5 days, stringent action is likely still needed in December.”

It adds: “The rapid spread of Omicron means that action to limit pressures on the health system might have to come earlier than intuition suggests.” Its calculations suggest that even if Omicron causes a less severe hospitalisation rate of 1% or 0.5% compared with Delta’s 1.5%, then “stringent national measures’” would be needed by 18 December at the latest.

On the current trajectory of 2.5 days doubling time, and without any further restrictions, the document warns that Omicron cases could be at 248,000 cases a day by 19 December. It also stresses that the figures are not a projection but an estimate of Omicron prevalence and doubling times seen in the UK so far.

The document does not detail what the necessary curbs would be but defines “stringent national measures” as those that bring the R (reproduction) number below 1.

Boris Johnson triggered plan B this week including more wide-ranging mask mandates, asking people to work from home and Covid passports for big venues but a senior Whitehall source said few inside UKHSA believe this will have much effect on slowing the spread of the variant.

Further measures, now being referred to as plan C, could include stricter isolation requirements for contacts of Covid cases, masks in pubs, shutting hospitality entirely, more restrictions on visitors to care homes and hospitals or even the return of curbs on social contact.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...id-measures-needed-within-a-week-leak-reveals_


----------



## Lakeland living (Dec 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes unfortunately I saw this coming a long way off...


Same here, saw it coming a long time ago...as before we are ready for it. 
Masks and so on are very little work to stay alive and healthy. 
   Keep  less wrinkles with the smile.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Here we go again..let the panic commence....headlines in the Media today

_Millions of Britons have effectively no protection against the Omicron Covid variant, health experts have warned as the public was urged to get their booster jabs - despite chaos on the NHS booking site meaning some can't get jabs until Christmas Eve. 

The highly-transmissible mutant strain is likely to make up most cases of Covid in Britain over the next two weeks, the UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) said in a report yesterday, and could reach one million infections by the end of this month. 

It comes as leaked advice from the body, sent to health secretary Sajid Javid, called for 'stringent national measures' to be brought in by December 18.

While the government said there were no imminent plans for more restrictions when Plan B was announced this week, Michael Gove warned on Friday that the government had been shown 'very challenging information' about the speed of Omicron's spread at a Cobra meeting.  

And while Covid booster jabs have been shown to be effective against Omicron, there are concerns that the millions of people who are yet to get their third inoculation could be unprotected against the virus without it.

Government scientists compared 581 cases of Omicron in Britain with 56,000 of Delta to give preliminary estimates of how well vaccines protect against a variant with mutations that help it evade the body’s immune response.

They found that the mostly elderly people who had two doses of AstraZeneca several months ago had almost no protection against Omicron infection, and two Pfizer doses offered little more than 30 per cent. 

But a third dose, if using Pfizer, can take protection levels back up to 71 per cent in those who had AstraZeneca the first time around and 76 per cent for those who had Pfizer.

This has led experts to urge people to get their third jabs, but many eligible over-40s have been unable to book appointments until Christmas Eve due to chaos on the booking site. 

People in the age group who had their second dose at least three weeks ago were invited to book their top-up jabs yesterday as part of No10's drive to reach all adults by the end of January to fight off the Omicron variant.

But pictures shared with MailOnline show some have been left unable to secure a vital booster via the health service's website for at least another two weeks.

One man in his 40s, living in Hemel Hempstead, was unable to get his booster until December 24 — the earliest available appointment in his area. The booster programme has been fraught with difficulties throughout the rollout, with people under-40 getting boosters in defiance of NHS guidelines. And scores of over-40s have been turned away from appointments booked online, forcing health service officials to crack down and stop clinics rejecting anyone who is eligible.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ty-Britons-NO-PROTECTION-against-Omicron.html_


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 11, 2021)

Is It True That No One Has Died of Omicron Variant? - Snopes ...​https://www.snopes.com › Fact Checks › Medical

Claim: As of early December 2021, no one worldwide who tested positive for the omicron variant of the coronavirus had died.
Fact check by Snopes.com: True


SARS-CoV-2 B.1.1.529 (Omicron) Variant - CDC​https://www.cdc.gov › mmwr › volumes

22 hours ago — Among 43 cases with initial follow-up, one hospitalization and no _deaths_ were reported. This report summarizes U.S. surveillance for SARS-CoV-2 ...


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Is It True That No One Has Died of Omicron Variant? - Snopes ...​https://www.snopes.com › Fact Checks › Medical
> 
> Claim: As of early December 2021, no one worldwide who tested positive for the omicron variant of the coronavirus had died.
> Fact check by Snopes.com: True
> ...


I hadn't heard of anyone dying from this variant so all the precautions seem extreme at this point in time, like a government doing something just to be seen to be doing something. Is this scientific?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Exactly what I was expecting...just beyond belief.... 

_Omicron__ cases in Britain rose by 50 per cent today, data revealed as Government scientists warned the variant could cause nearly 2,500 daily hospitalisations this winter and tougher measures will be needed to deal with it.

Some 663 new cases of the strain were detected across the UK, the UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) said, up from the 448 recorded yesterday. It takes the country's total to 1,898, although experts suggest the true number is much higher.

Modelling by the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine (LSHTM) suggests the strain could cause anywhere from between 25,000 to 75,000 deaths in England over the next five months and more hospitalisations in January than were seen last year. 

*The researchers — who also sit on the Spi-M SAGE modelling subgroup that advises No10 — said restrictions similar to stage two of the roadmap out of lockdown, which include a ban on indoor socialising at pubs and restaurants, may be needed to stop the NHS becoming overwhelmed. 
*
They suggested the measures should be brought in as Boxing Day to stem the tide of admissions and deaths and added that upping the booster rollout to the Government's 500,000 per day target will do little to reduce the toll.  

But the data was based on assuming Omicron causes as much severe illness as Delta in people who are unvaccinated and have not been previously infected, which has been called into question after preliminary data from South Africa suggested the strain could be resulting in less hospitalisation.

Scotland's Deputy First Minster John Swinney today confirmed the country is already considering bringing in new restrictions in the nation next week.

It comes after Professor Eleanor Riley, a professor of immunology and infectious disease at the University of Edinburgh, said the variant is spreading so quickly in Britain everyone will come into contact with it 'unless you're a hermit'. 

Professor Riley warned 'a lot of people' could still end up in hospital even if the strain proves to cause milder symptoms than Delta. 

Hospitals have already had to start shutting wards after detecting cases, with Raigmore Hospital in Inverness forced to close one of its units after a spike in infections.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Omicron-unless-youre-hermit-expert-warns.html

protestors today...._


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2021)

OMG @hollydolly  this is so scary. I pray you and yours will not be infected or reinfected!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> OMG @hollydolly  this is so scary. I pray you and yours will not be infected or reinfected!


Thanks RR...so do I of course... but I simply don't believe this , this time..... I don't know what this govt is doing but I fear they're causing panic and chaos for whatever reason I have no idea...


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2021)

People don't want vaccine passports which are a backdoor to a digital ID a person may have to show everywhere just to live as we used to do and could be used for nefarious purposes. The people have been making this position clear all across the E.U. Governments need to hear their constituents. It's their job to protect our civil liberties after all.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 11, 2021)

Chet said:


> The devil in me is asking if we are just delaying the inevitable and eventually the virus will have its way with us, either in slow motion with mask mandates, social distancing, etc., or more quickly by living normally and getting it over with. The strong and cautious will survive and the weak and careless will be culled leading to a stronger and smarter society. It’s survival of the fittest to pass on those genes and it’s been going on for millions of years. (The devil made me write this.)


Chet, you got it right.  We are like the rabbits and coyotes.  They too have a cycle.  The world is over populated and the sick and weak must go.  The powers that be are just wasting time and resources trying to stop nature.  I'm not saying this is a good thing but I'm saying this is the way with nature and we people too are living beings.  I wish the BIG PHARMA and other vested interests wouldn't be dragging this on and on and on for years and years.  We need our lives back!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 11, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> The Welsh FM is pushing for a full UK lockdown.
> ...
> I really do hope common sense prevails....*I cannot endure another lockdown.*


Yes, you can. You just have to adopt the right attitude.

Positive thoughts, Furry.
Obviously you are computer literate and you can overcome isolation by engaging with people online.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Exactly what I was expecting...just beyond belief....
> 
> _Omicron__ cases in Britain rose by 50 per cent today, data revealed as Government scientists warned the variant could cause nearly 2,500 daily hospitalisations this winter and tougher measures will be needed to deal with it.
> 
> ...


We cannot be imprisoned again because the NHS allegedly cannot cope.
We have been double jabbed ,then triple jabbed.
If that was so we were to live in social isolation again then millions of pounds have been spent for nothing.
i do not like being lied to.
Vaccination must mean complete freedom.
No masks,no vaccine passports.No restrictions of any kind.
We have to live.
I have long thought governments around the world seized on Covid to conduct a mass social control experiment.
People in Europe have finally started to rebel.
We allowed this.We have to end it.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 11, 2021)

I have been an outspoken advocate for vaccines and masks, but I will say that if this is truly due to Omicron the restrictions are ridiculous.  Although Omicron is extremely contagious, scientists and doctors have found the symptoms to be very mild.  

I'm guessing this may be due to the continued Delta variant, which continues to spread and has killed over 5.3 million people worldwide.  We have seen over 800k deaths in the US, which may seem like a small percentage of the overall population, but if you know one of the 800k people who passed away it is impactful.


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> We cannot be imprisoned again because the NHS allegedly cannot cope.
> We have been double jabbed ,then triple jabbed.
> If that was so we were to live in social isolation again then millions of pounds have been spent for nothing.
> i do not like being lied to.
> ...


I believe you're right. We enabled it by complying. Now it's time to stop complying because it does appear to be more of a mass control experiment than a health issue, the goal being forcing everyone's identity into a national data base via the green pass while allowing them privileges if they continually comply but only if they do.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I have been an outspoken advocate for vaccines and masks, but I will say that if this is truly due to Omicron the restrictions are ridiculous.  Although Omicron is extremely contagious, scientists and doctors have found the symptoms to be very mild.
> 
> I'm guessing this may be due to the continued Delta variant, which continues to spread and has killed over 5.3 million people worldwide.  We have seen over 800k deaths in the US, which may seem like a small percentage of the overall population, but if you know one of the 800k people who passed away it is impactful.


you may be right but this govt is insisting it's to do with Omicron


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you may be right but this govt is insisting it's to do with Omicron




i suggest those that matter listen.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 198561
> View attachment 198562View attachment 198562
> i suggest those that matter listen.


OMG...I knew it...!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

*Boris Johnson will give a televised address to the nation tonight after the UK Covid alert level was raised following a rapid increase in Omicron cases.  

The Prime Minister is expected to update the country on the highly-infectious Covid strain and speak about the booster vaccine rollout during his speech at 8pm.   

It comes after the UK Covid alert level was raised from level 3 to level 4 after the UK reported another 1,239 confirmed cases of the Omicron variant - an increase of 65 per cent over the past 24 hours.  *

_Always a concern because every time he does this it's usually to pull the rug out from under us... let's hope that its not the case this time..._* *


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Boris Johnson will give a televised address to the nation tonight after the UK Covid alert level was raised following a rapid increase in Omicron cases.
> 
> The Prime Minister is expected to update the country on the highly-infectious Covid strain and speak about the booster vaccine rollout during his speech at 8pm.
> 
> ...


I think he's going to cancel Christmas again for you folks. Hope not but it sounds that way.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 12, 2021)

Where I live we are having a bad Delta wave right now, I wish we'd go into lockdown until Omicron gets here, because it sounds like Omicron is going to be the best case scenario that the science people have been mentioning as a possibility from the beginning, that the virus will become like a cold.  Apparently the Omicron actually has picked up some genes from a common cold variety.  My understanding is that the government measures are because even if it has extremely low fatality, if it has any percent of hospitalizations at all, it is so contagious that everyone is going to catch it within the next month or two, and a tiny percent of the whole population can still be enough to give giant headaches to the hospitals.  So the objective would be flattening the curve.
Unless it turns out to be worse in a winter season country than in a summertime country (South Africa I guess is opposite season), in 3 or 4 months the whole pandemic will be over.  Yay!  My cruise stock price will recover!  We'll be able to travel again!  Maybe we can start planning post covid parties.  I wonder if I should make some reservations for next summer someplace fun?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

chic said:


> I think he's going to cancel Christmas again for you folks. Hope not but it sounds that way.


That's my real concern. There was a leaked memo yesterday in one of the Broadsheets that hinted that everything would have to be closed down by the 18th... 6 days hence..I'm hoping and praying for once he's going to deny that...5 minutes until countdown now


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Well, the govt have gone into a Mad Panic. Every adult over 18 years old  who qualify, MUST get the 3rd Vaccination ( the booster)_ before_ the end of December....!

This will mean that all Doctors and nurses, and NHS staff willl be working too give 1 million people per day ( 18 million people in  19 days)  the booster Jab... and all other essential hospital appointments such as those for cancer ( and yes he said that).. must be put aside for the common good of the Booster jab... and as from Wednesday no-one will be permitted into events or entertainment venues  without proof of being vaccinated

ETA forgot to mention , he wants everyone who can, to go back to WFH as from Tomorrow...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...mps-Covid-booster-rollout-tackle-Omicron.html

The Video of BJ's announcement is here... remember  that while his lips are actually moving be very careful of believing a word he says...


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 12, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Where I live we are having a bad Delta wave right now, I wish we'd go into lockdown until Omicron gets here, because it sounds like Omicron is going to be the best case scenario that the science people have been mentioning as a possibility from the beginning, that the virus will become like a cold.  Apparently the Omicron actually has picked up some genes from a common cold variety.  My understanding is that the government measures are because even if it has extremely low fatality, if it has any percent of hospitalizations at all, it is so contagious that everyone is going to catch it within the next month or two, and a tiny percent of the whole population can still be enough to give giant headaches to the hospitals.  So the objective would be flattening the curve.
> Unless it turns out to be worse in a winter season country than in a summertime country (South Africa I guess is opposite season), in 3 or 4 months the whole pandemic will be over.  Yay!  My cruise stock price will recover!  We'll be able to travel again!  Maybe we can start planning post covid parties.  I wonder if I should make some reservations for next summer someplace



I think your right about Omicron leading to the end of the pandemic.

People becoming infected with Omicron might have the necessary immunity to fight off all previous variants of Covid and Covid would be nothing more then a flu type illness.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 12, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Where I live we are having a bad Delta wave right now, I wish we'd go into lockdown until Omicron gets here, because it sounds like Omicron is going to be the best case scenario that the science people have been mentioning as a possibility from the beginning, that the virus will become like a cold.  Apparently the Omicron actually has picked up some genes from a common cold variety.  My understanding is that the government measures are because even if it has extremely low fatality, if it has any percent of hospitalizations at all, it is so contagious that everyone is going to catch it within the next month or two, and a tiny percent of the whole population can still be enough to give giant headaches to the hospitals.  So the objective would be flattening the curve.
> Unless it turns out to be worse in a winter season country than in a summertime country (South Africa I guess is opposite season), in 3 or 4 months the whole pandemic will be over.  Yay!  My cruise stock price will recover!  We'll be able to travel again!  Maybe we can start planning post covid parties.  I wonder if I should make some reservations for next summer someplace fun?



Delta is trending back up here as well with colder weather.  I, too--given the increasing reports that the Omnicron variant is milder--hope it moves in and overtakes Delta.


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I think your right about Omicron leading to the end of the pandemic.
> 
> People becoming infected with Omicron might have the necessary immunity to fight off all previous variants of Covid and Covid would be nothing more then a flu type illness.


And I hope that ends all the mandates and the destruction of our society as we knew it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> he wants everyone who can to go back to WFH as from Tomorrow...


I wish he'd come to my state in the USA and do that.  My employer said we all had to start coming to the office (at least a few  days of the week) starting Oct 4, and now they've done some report and discovered that 52% of the employees have never come back not even once (I'm on that list), and they've got their panties in a knot and told us that "action will be taken" if we haven't all badged-in by Friday.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2021)

*New Your State starts mask mandate tomorrow (Monday the 13th}  so, I decided, if I have to wear a mask over the holidays, I am going to make a statement.  What do you think?

*


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 12, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Where I live we are having a bad Delta wave right now, I wish we'd go into lockdown until Omicron gets here, because it sounds like Omicron is going to be the best case scenario that the science people have been mentioning as a possibility from the beginning, that the virus will become like a cold.  Apparently the Omicron actually has picked up some genes from a common cold variety.  My understanding is that the government measures are because even if it has extremely low fatality, if it has any percent of hospitalizations at all, it is so contagious that everyone is going to catch it within the next month or two, and a tiny percent of the whole population can still be enough to give giant headaches to the hospitals.  So the objective would be flattening the curve.
> Unless it turns out to be worse in a winter season country than in a summertime country (South Africa I guess is opposite season), in 3 or 4 months the whole pandemic will be over.  Yay!  My cruise stock price will recover!  We'll be able to travel again!  Maybe we can start planning post covid parties.  I wonder if I should make some reservations for next summer someplace fun?


I also have cruise stocks and wish they would finally go back up.  I've been vaccinated and boosted and I'm going to the Caribbean in February to get out of what are usually cold temps.  (Who knows nowadays?  We've had a mild winter and it snowed in Hawaii!)


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2021)

Well,here in Wales the work from home order never ended and judging by the fact my regular cafe was heaving at 9.30 this morning ( which it never normally is)no one is bothered  about Covid.
Anyway,this is in the current edition of’The Knowledge’


*China lab leak was no “deranged conspiracy theory”*
The possibility that Covid-19 was leaked from a Chinese lab was dismissed as a “deranged conspiracy theory” early in the pandemic, says *Glenn Greenwald* in his *Substack* newsletter. Anyone dissenting from the official narrative – that the virus arose naturally in a wet market in the city of Wuhan – was accused of spreading “disinformation” and banned from social media platforms such as Facebook. Debate about Covid’s origins was _verboten_: “It had all been settled by The Science.”
Yet in recent months it has become clear that the “official consensus” was anything but settled. The mainstream media’s apparent certainty that the virus emerged naturally was based on an assertion by a group of scientists in a letter to renowned science journal The Lancet. One of those scientists was Peter Daszak, whose organisation had awarded a grant to the Wuhan Institute of Virology to support research into coronaviruses in bats – a “gigantic” conflict of interest revealed only in July 2021. Facebook, The New York Times and even the White House quickly changed their tune: lab leak went from an “insane conspiracy theory that must be censored” to a “serious possibility”. But their earlier stance raises serious questions about the reliability of the American media and the weight given to “dubious” sources.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> The Prime minister has announced tonight that we're to go back to Working from home, and to wearing masks everywhere inside again...
> At a Downing Street press conference, the PM declared that people should once again work from home where possible, as well as extending use of masks and introducing Covid passports for nightclubs...etc..
> 
> 
> ...


Our ex business partner and wife are now in London for Christmas with the daughter and hub.  They live where the planes come down right over their building...the runway I mean, like a landing platform.  Can't imagine living that close to a major airport.
Wondering how many times they will need to be screened now since you posted this.  They just arrived on the 11th.

Stay safe, Hollydolly!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Our ex business partner and wife are now in London for Christmas with the daughter and hub.  They live where the planes come down right over their building...the runway I mean, like a landing platform.  Can't imagine living that close to a major airport.
> Wondering how many times they will need to be screened now since you posted this.  They just arrived on the 11th.
> 
> Stay safe, Hollydolly!


yep the west side of London is a horrible  place to live for many reasons  ..none less than this reason... Unfortunately all Airports in the UK are near housing, but the London airports ( Heathrow, Gatwick and Luton ) are the worst


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Well,here in Wales the work from home order never ended and judging by the fact my regular cafe was heaving at 9.30 this morning ( which it never normally is)no one is bothered  about Covid.
> Anyway,this is in the current edition of’The Knowledge’


Our WFH people had just returned . or were in the process of returning to work , so hardly made their seats warm again, and now they're all back home.. or in the cafe's..or on the road half pissed...

Not all of course, ..but a substantial amount of people while working from home drink alcohol or take some other substance .. then take the car out for  trip to somewhere ..pick kids up,  go shopping, while half cut 

I've never seen such dangerous driving on the roads as I have since people began 'WFH"...


----------



## Devi (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> while half cut


Sorry, to ask, but what is "half cut"? Or "cut"? I did look it up in my dictionaries, but couldn't find it. I'm guessing it means drunk or high.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2021)

chic said:


> And I hope that ends all the mandates and the destruction of our society as we knew it.





Devi said:


> Sorry, to ask, but what is "half cut"? Or "cut"? I did look it up in my dictionaries, but couldn't find it. I'm guessing it means drunk or high.


Correct


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Devi said:


> Sorry, to ask, but what is "half cut"? Or "cut"? I did look it up in my dictionaries, but couldn't find it. I'm guessing it means drunk or high.


yup... it means pretty drunk, but still able to function


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep the west side of London is a horrible  place to live for many reasons  ..none less than this reason... Unfortunately all Airports in the UK are near housing, but the London airports ( Heathrow, Gatwick and Luton ) are the worst


I was in Hounslow once(only once) and i could only assume people who lived there were used to the constant drone of the planes on their final approach to Heathrow,by now so low you could read what was written on the planes.
Couldn’t live there.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I was in Hounslow once(only once) and i could only assume people who lived there were used to the constant drone of the planes on their final approach to Heathrow,by now so low you could read what was written on the planes.
> Couldn’t live there.


I used to live on the RAF Camp at Uxbridge... planes got low there but not as low as Hounslow .. but there wasn't as many in those days (70's) as there is today..


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 13, 2021)

The way I see it is that at first, when the pandemic started lots of old folks in senior homes died.  They said that the seniors have low resistance.  They said the young folks have solid, good resistance.  Ahem to that!  Over the months, younger and younger people started to get sick.  Now, they are jabbing young kiddies in school.  Furthermore, what happens after the 3rd or booster jab?  I suppose we just hiding in our homes and wait for jab #4 and then jab #5 and maybe jab #6.  Perhaps no big deal for the young people who have decades to live.  By when you 75 like yours truly, you just might be dead by the time all this pandemic madness comes to a conclusion of some sort.  We seniors don't have forever to wait for the end unless you love sitting at home, scared and hiding behind a mask of questionable value!


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> The way I see it is that at first, when the pandemic started lots of old folks in senior homes died.  They said that the seniors have low resistance.  They said the young folks have solid, good resistance.  Ahem to that!  Over the months, younger and younger people started to get sick.  Now, they are jabbing young kiddies in school.  Furthermore, what happens after the 3rd or booster jab?  I suppose we just hiding in our homes and wait for jab #4 and then jab #5 and maybe jab #6.  Perhaps no big deal for the young people who have decades to live.  By when you 75 like yours truly, you just might be dead by the time all this pandemic madness comes to a conclusion of some sort.  We seniors don't have forever to wait for the end unless you love sitting at home, scared and hiding behind a mask of questionable value!


You do have a choice when it comes to being scared, and wearing a mask also (at home)? It sounds like that is what you said but maybe not what you meant. I'm sorry if you're somehow forced to wear a mask. It's draconian.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 14, 2021)

Good news...another Omnicron effective vaccine  will be ready in April.
Bet it will get it or be locked down.
Of course by then there will be another variant scare story....


----------



## Alice November (Dec 14, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Well,here in Wales the work from home order never ended and judging by the fact my regular cafe was heaving at 9.30 this morning ( which it never normally is)no one is bothered  about Covid.
> Anyway,this is in the current edition of’The Knowledge’
> 
> 
> ...


It's been in the back of my mind all along. Wuhan has one of the largest virology study centers in the world. They are constantly going up to bat caves and bringing vials of bat sh't back to their labs. Why couldn't one of them caught something and walked home through that market and infected several workers there? Always was a possibility imo.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 14, 2021)

You may be right, but does it really make any difference at this point? Just my opinion, but feel that if everyone had gotten on board with vaccines in the beginning, and made sure it was available to the entire world, instead of worrying about the profits of drug company's we wouldn't be where we are now. It used to be patriotic to all join in for the greater good (i.e. WW2, natural disasters, etc.) Now it seems to be patriotic that, you just need to be concerned with your own selfish needs, and so called rights. Covid, though it's a major threat, is in many ways the least of are worries. We continue to destroy the only place capable of supporting human life in the name of profit. The earth will continue regardless of our actions. Will we? Mike



Alice November said:


> It's been in the back of my mind all along. Wuhan has one of the largest virology study centers in the world. They are constantly going up to bat caves and bringing vials of bat sh't back to their labs. Why couldn't one of them caught something and walked home through that market and infected several workers there? Always was a possibility imo.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep the west side of London is a horrible  place to live for many reasons  ..none less than this reason... Unfortunately all Airports in the UK are near housing, but the London airports ( Heathrow, Gatwick and Luton ) are the worst


OMG...can't imagine having a plane landing on the roof of the building you occupied.  That would be crazy. You don't live near anything like that do you, hollydolly?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Liberty said:


> OMG...can't imagine having a plane landing on the roof of the building you occupied.  That would be crazy. You don't live near anything like that do you, hollydolly?


No fortunately I don't. I live in the country...... ! I'd rather live in a tent in a field in the countryside than live in a house  an area like those in West London under the flight path


----------



## Alice November (Dec 14, 2021)

Geezer Garage said:


> You may be right, but does it really make any difference at this point? Just my opinion, but feel that if everyone had gotten on board with vaccines in the beginning, and made sure it was available to the entire world, instead of worrying about the profits of drug company's we wouldn't be where we are now. It used to be patriotic to all join in for the greater good (i.e. WW2, natural disasters, etc.) Now it seems to be patriotic that, you just need to be concerned with your own selfish needs, and so called rights. Covid, though it's a major threat, is in many ways the least of are worries. We continue to destroy the only place capable of supporting human life in the name of profit. The earth will continue regardless of our actions. Will we? Mike


Yeah, but its pretty interesting how these virologists work and they know about all there is to know about Sarscoronavirus's. They have located a cave where hundreds of SarsCov virus's exist from bat droppings and they spend their lives studying these things. 

I don't really have an opinion on whether people should be barking at each other about vax or nonvax. I have been fortunate not to have to leave my apartment for nearly two years. I don't hurt anybody, and nobody hurts me. Others must decide what is best for them.

Keep safe everyone. Vaxed or unvaxed, somebody loves you.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 14, 2021)

I just hate to see anyone get sick, hurt, or to die from this ################ disease.  How I wish everyone would set aside their political delusionalism, get vaxxed, and wear masks so that we can get rid of this menace.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 14, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> I just hate to see anyone get sick, hurt, or to die from this ################ disease.  How I wish everyone would set aside their political delusionalism, get vaxxed, and wear masks so that we can get rid of this menace.


Around here everyone is vaxed and we still are wearing masks.  What is the point of wearing those old masks.  I have a relative who teaches in a high school.  This morning she told me that 5 teachers in her school got heart attacks this month.  It's OK for us seniors "hiding" at home but a lot of young people are still out there working.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 14, 2021)

^your wearing or not wearing a mask will not impact on another's heart except that it will likely reduce the chance of contaminating another if you got CV19 - as for me, I'm definitely not hiding at home as I just came back from a hockey game ~ our local club won in a highly contested match


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yup... it means pretty drunk, but still able to function


Hey, I resemble that remark at the moment.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 15, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Around here everyone is vaxed and we still are wearing masks.  What is the point of wearing those old masks.  I have a relative who teaches in a high school.  This morning she told me that 5 teachers in her school got heart attacks this month.  It's OK for us seniors "hiding" at home but a lot of young people are still out there working.


I read there have been a lot more heart attacks recently everywhere.  
Take care all. 🕊


----------



## John cycling (Dec 15, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> How I wish everyone would set aside their political delusionalism, get vaxxed, and wear masks so that we can get rid of this menace.



Thinking that you will stop the politician's mandates by obeying them is delusional.
The political mandates are contrary to our inalienable individual rights to make our own healthy choices.
.


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Thinking that you will stop the politician's mandates by obeying them is delusional.
> The political mandates are contrary to our inalienable individual rights to make our own healthy choices.
> .


For sure. It's convoluted logic.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 15, 2021)

Ok yeah, hadn't thought of it quite in that way. I don't have a lot of choices atm, I still want to make them intelligently, the ones that I can.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Thinking that you will stop the politician's mandates by obeying them is delusional.
> The political mandates are contrary to our inalienable individual rights to make our own healthy choices.
> .





That's the reasoning generally used by those in the pro choice camp but right wingers and judges don't agree.


----------



## Remy (Dec 17, 2021)

I went grocery shopping today. California has the mask mandate for one month. It started December 15 or 16. Plenty of people not wearing masks so it's clearly not being enforced. I guess they could have called it a mask suggestion.


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2021)

Remy said:


> I went grocery shopping today. California has the mask mandate for one month. It started December 15 or 16. Plenty of people not wearing masks so it's clearly not being enforced. I guess they could have called it a mask suggestion.


We don't have a statewide mandate anymore. But certain cities and towns implement them at the municipal level.  People don't adhere to them anymore and no one enforces them now. I guess people realize this virus is endemic and it's a person's choice if they want to mask up or not, not the government's.


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2021)

chic said:


> We don't have a statewide mandate anymore. But certain cities and towns implement them at the municipal level.  People don't adhere to them anymore and no one enforces them now. I guess people realize this virus is endemic and it's a person's choice if they want to mask up or not, not the government's.


No it's not being enforced. It was earlier in the year. The only places I have noted the "staff" asking people who don't have a mask when they come in to wear one or they can't be in the store, are two volunteer run thrift shops which is all older volunteers. 

I've only noted a couple people get huffy and leave. One guy said "I breath air." I was so impressed. What a revelation.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2021)

chic said:


> We don't have a statewide mandate anymore. But certain cities and towns implement them at the municipal level.  People don't adhere to them anymore and no one enforces them now. I guess people realize this virus is endemic and it's a person's choice if they want to mask up or not, not the government's.


"People don't adhere to them anymore?"  Chic, you must live in a different universe than I do. In my area, you literally don't see anyone ever without a mask on!  Many people wear them outdoors too, although they don't have to. I've even seen a fair number of people wearing them when they are driving alone in their car (which I can't understand; maybe they just forget to take them off).  

But indoors in a public place?  Here, mask wearing is at 100% or close to it.  We also have the highest vaccination rate in the state. I guess most of us like the idea of remaining alive.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sunny said:


> "People don't adhere to them anymore?"  Chic, you must live in a different universe than I do. In my area, you literally don't see anyone ever without a mask on!  Many people wear them outdoors too, although they don't have to. I've even seen a fair number of people wearing them when they are driving alone in their car (which I can't understand; maybe they just forget to take them off).
> 
> But indoors in a public place?  Here, mask wearing is at 100% or close to it.  We also have the highest vaccination rate in the state. I guess most of us like the idea of remaining alive.


You just can't help being nasty can you.  "Chic, you must live in a different universe than I do"

She lives in a *different area* then you, plus she isn't living in la la land.


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2021)

Sunny said:


> "People don't adhere to them anymore?"  Chic, you must live in a different universe than I do. In my area, you literally don't see anyone ever without a mask on!  Many people wear them outdoors too, although they don't have to. I've even seen a fair number of people wearing them when they are driving alone in their car (which I can't understand; maybe they just forget to take them off).
> 
> But indoors in a public place?  Here, mask wearing is at 100% or close to it.  We also have the highest vaccination rate in the state. I guess most of us like the idea of remaining alive.


Maybe it's the universe of freedom and personal choice, but no people are not wearing masks all the time anymore. Some do in stores but it's mostly young people and children. Middle aged and older folks are not, for staff it's optional too and many don't. 

I live in a blue state up North, part of America last time I looked.


----------



## caroln (Dec 30, 2021)

Alice November said:


> Yeah, but its pretty interesting how these virologists work and they know about all there is to know about Sarscoronavirus's. They have located a cave where hundreds of SarsCov virus's exist from bat droppings and they spend their lives studying these things.
> 
> I don't really have an opinion on whether people should be barking at each other about vax or nonvax. *I have been fortunate not to have to leave my apartment for nearly two years. I don't hurt anybody, and nobody hurts me. *Others must decide what is best for them.
> 
> Keep safe everyone. Vaxed or unvaxed, somebody loves you.


You haven't left your apartment for almost 2 years???


----------



## Alice November (Dec 30, 2021)

caroln said:


> You haven't left your apartment for almost 2 years???


Yes, I've explained already my situation in another thread. I like my books and things, quite happy at this time. Thank you for your concern. 


About masks here lately, the last few days, most people have dropped them. 
Cases are rising faster than anywhere else in Europe here as of yesterday and deaths are at a higher percent than most countries. It is true though that we always have a lot of people die in France in winter from flu and pneumonia. We don't seem afraid of Covid here. The President didnt really change anything for mandates on restrictions (just work from home three days a week) in his talk 2 days ago either.  There is a sense that it ( sarscov2) will just take its natural course and well, what's the point of worrying anyway. The Gaul shrug comes to mind. jmo

   ⚜


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> No, it isn't a very big deal if wearing a mask helps to keep me out of the hospital.
> 
> I may not be doing much, but I'm doing what I can to keep myself safe.
> 
> It's sad that you have so little to offer in the way of constructive information to help others deal with the pandemic.


It's sad that you believe masks protect anyone from anything - despite the reported statistics that show they obviously don't; much like the vaccines.
It's sad that you aren't asking yourself important questions:
_If masks protect, why are cases spiking?
If vaccines work, why are cases spiking?
If social distancing was necessary, why are crowded events permitted - even now with all these "variants?"_
Even Fauci initially said "Don't bother with masks; they're useless."  He only changed his tune when he was told to.

Thinking people don't robotically believe everything they're told - especially when they don't make sense.  If it doesn't make sense, it's not true.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> The world has gone mad.  People watch too much TV and they believe anything the big business corporations tell them.  Me, I stopped reading or listening to news about Covid about 6 months ago.  I am not even reading what you all wrote here.  I am posting just because I saw the title and had to put in my 2 cents worth.  As a note here, I had a "little ole' lady" visit me yesterday afternoon.  She told me that everyone is afraid of getting Covid.  I told her I'm not because where in our province 1 person/day dies from Covid, over 8 people/day die of cancer.  Of course, she could not reply.  The newspapers and the TV and the internet have brain washed the general population into some sort of stupor of fear.


Fear sells.  And right now, they're desperate to sell.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I personally think part of the problem is from fully vaxxed people not continuing to wear masks.


Well, that's no surprise.  My doctor told me, _"When we're all vaccinated, we can get rid of these stupid masks & get back to normal living."_
I'm sure he's not the only doctor who ever said that.
We have to expect most people in any profession to have lots of faith in what they do.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> _If masks protect, why are cases spiking?
> If vaccines work, why are cases spiking?
> If social distancing was necessary, why are crowded events permitted - even now with all these "variants?"_
> Even Fauci initially said "Don't bother with masks; they're useless."  He only changed his tune when he was told to.
> ...


There may be signs that more people are gradually becoming exhausted, demoralized even by all of the contradictions and nonsense. Fear gets exhausting after a while too.

Even Sarscov is getting worn down I think.

 🕊  ⚜  🕊


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's sad that you believe masks protect anyone from anything - despite the reported statistics that show they obviously don't; much like the vaccines.
> It's sad that you aren't asking yourself important questions:
> _If masks protect, why are cases spiking?
> If vaccines work, why are cases spiking?
> ...


My choosing to wear a mask in public does absolutely no harm.

IMO your insistence that people shouldn’t take basic precautions to at least try to protect themselves and others is ignorant and reckless.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

If there is any chance that a mask may protect me from Covid, the common cold or the flu (which is now on the increase as well) I'm going to wear one.  I've gotten used to it and it is really no inconvenience, so I really don't see the downside.  I used to marvel at Asians wearing masks well after SARS was over and thought "how ridiculous".  Now, they look pretty intelligent.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> My choosing to wear a mask in public does absolutely no harm.
> 
> IMO your insistence that people shouldn’t take basic precautions to at least try to protect themselves and others is ignorant and reckless.


I also wear a mask when shopping indoors; because it's required, not because it protects anyone.  
And the fact that I'm able to separate fact from fiction doesn't amount to saying people shouldn't take basic precautions.
Too bad you're not able to understand that.
Age should come with wisdom; obviously, yours came alone.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

You folks think you got it tough, eh?  There are lots of good looking single women in my apartment blocks and I can't meet them because they are all hiding in their rooms.  No coffee mornings; no Happy Hour.  Sometimes I see a nice looking lady in the hallway but hey, you can't tell much when 60% of their faces are covered with some awful black mask.  The situation almost makes any single guy want to mix another rum and coke!


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> You folks think you got it tough, eh?  There are lots of good looking single women in my apartment blocks and I can't meet them because they are all hiding in their rooms.  No coffee mornings; no Happy Hour.  Sometimes I see a nice looking lady in the hallway but hey, you can't tell much when 60% of their faces are covered with some awful black mask.  The situation almost makes any single guy want to mix another rum and coke!


Just walk up to her, show her your vaccination card & say, _"Hey, baby, wanna check out my antibodies?"_


----------



## chic (Dec 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just walk up to her, show her your vaccination card & say, _"Hey, baby, wanna check out my antibodies?"_


Do over sixties do that?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> You folks think you got it tough, eh?  There are lots of good looking single women in my apartment blocks and I can't meet them because they are all hiding in their rooms.  No coffee mornings; no Happy Hour.  Sometimes I see a nice looking lady in the hallway but hey, you can't tell much when 60% of their faces are covered with some awful black mask.  The situation almost makes any single guy want to mix another rum and coke!


ahh gerrroutta here... just strike up a convo.. you don't need to see their faces to know if they're nice...


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2021)

> She lives in a *different area* then you, plus she isn't living in la la land.


LOL, Becky, I don't know where you think I live. La La Land is the usual term for the L.A. part of California.  As anyone can see from looking under my avatar, I live in the state of MD, which is (very generally speaking) the same part of the country as Chic.  (Yes, I know MD is not part of New England, but I said generally speaking.)

Remy, I'm wondering where in CA you live. I just had a conversation with my daughter, who lives in the Bay area, and she said they are extremely strict about enforcing mask wearing where she is. In fact, she said she thought MD was much more casual and permissive about it.  But it's hard to generalize about MD, as it varies from county to county in this state. CA may not have a statewide mandate any more, but some parts of it are obviously much more cautious about exposing themselves to the virus than others.

It seems to me that everyone is seeing what they want to see.


----------

